# Tibor everglades or signature 7-8



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Considering picking one of these up for a new rod I have. Anybody know how they stack up to each other?


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Everglades.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

flysalt060 said:


> Everglades.



Looking for more detail.... why?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If you guys can't compare then any thoughts on what you like and don't like about either model.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

What weight rod? If it's an 8 I'd say Everglades. But it's hard to choose between the two. Both are top notch. I've heard of a few issues with signatures drag initially. I think they've long fixed that.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Also read about some drag issues that you mentioned. I would be surprised if those hadn't been addressed by now. 

It's going on a short sage smallmouth bass rod. It will be used on reds primairly. 

I have a hatch and abel and like both of them a lot. Just another excuse to buy some new gear that's different from the others


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

el9surf said:


> If you guys can't compare then any thoughts on what you like and don't like about either model.


The signature is a sealed drag and has the quick change spool system.

Everglades does not have a sealed drag, and the spool is not quick change (unless you find one of the older QC Everglades rees) and if I remember correctly the drag surface on the Everglades is larger.

I think the everglades is a better looking reel and is proven platform, my vote is for the Everglades based on its simplicity and solid frame.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe even a tailwater or backcountry. The others maybe a bit beefy for that rod.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Looking for more detail.... why?


As stated Everglades stouter. Ted has corrected the problems with the first generation. The drag and frame issues on the 9-10and 11-12 or whatever they are. On that sage bass rod a back country wide might be better.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't like the aesthetics of the back country reels. Probably will look at some other options. May end up with another abel, really like the 7/8n. I have been fishing it on my normal 7wt, it has been flawless


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

A few guys I know that have used both say they like the regular series better than the Signature. Comes down to the simplicity of the original design and being able to change out parts and do maintenance yourself. My larger "big game" sealed drag reels have all given me issues at some point. No Tibor regular series reel has given me any grief whatsoever.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Never been a fan of the Backcountrys. To me, the quality is not the same as the Everglades and they are a PIT to work on.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I would get an Everglades in the new Frost black color with a Peacock Bass engraved on it.

https://www.tiborreel.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/2017_catalog_download.pdf


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I have a Sig 9-10 and a Gulfstream. Both seem awesome, no problems with either. Think you'd be hard pressed to go wrong. Get whichever you like best.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

jsnipes said:


> I have a Sig 9-10 and a Gulfstream. Both seem awesome, no problems with either. Think you'd be hard pressed to go wrong. Get whichever you like best.


...this reminds me that I also have a Gulfstream and a Sig 11-12. I like the Gulfstream better because of the spool width. Considering Tibor now makes a Sig 11-12S that has a narrower spool like the Gulfstream I wasn't the only one.

The spool width on the Everglades is perfect to me. No experience with the Sig 7-8 to support comments on it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Went with a nautilus nvg. It balances on the shorter rod extremely well.


----------

